# So much for patent leather shoes reflecting up ...



## Flea (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll give this guy plenty of points for creativity though.

_Wednesday an Indiana man accused of using an elaborate camera on his shoe was in court._
_Police say David Delagrange used the shoe cam to look up the skirts of women and underage girls at an Indianapolis mall._
_They released pictures of the wiring and camera he allegedly used._


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 5, 2010)

If only there were some sort of technology that would allow one to view pictures of nekkid women in the privacy of one's own home, maybe this sort of thing wouldn't happen.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 5, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> If only there were some sort of technology that would allow one to view pictures of nekkid women in the privacy of one's own home, maybe this sort of thing wouldn't happen.



Hmm. Perhaps one day, but I fear, sir, we shall not live to see it.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 5, 2010)

I wonder what law he is being charged with.  He is out in public... (common sense would say it is wrong just wondering what legal argument is being brought forward).

I remember Sony had to discontinue their low light filter on one of their cameras because is was found that it amplified the light so much it rendered clothing see through.


----------



## Live True (Mar 5, 2010)

I actually had a grade school teacher who we jokingly thought supershined his shoes for the same reason...the fact he was just creepy didn't hurt...now I wonder if maybe he was simply ahead of his time?
ERG
ick


----------



## Flea (Mar 5, 2010)

Nah, he was just low-tech.

And welcome back!!  :cheers:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 5, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> I wonder what law he is being charged with.  He is out in public... (common sense would say it is wrong just wondering what legal argument is being brought forward).
> 
> I remember Sony had to discontinue their low light filter on one of their cameras because is was found that it amplified the light so much it rendered clothing see through.



So-called 'upskirt' photographs and video are illegal.  The victims may be in public, but the courts in the US have consistently held that they have a right to privacy under their skirts, inside a public bathroom, and so on.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upskirt


----------

